# rapido 972m pleated cab bilnds repair



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi all , we have a rapido 972m ,fantastic van , the blinds are getting more dificult to retract , theres a tape strip hanging from the middle of the pleats in several places , anyone had any joy with fiddling with these , i know these are fortunes to replace , the drivers side is the worse, thanks in advance gary


----------

